# Wow.....Vikes cut Moss



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess Childress has the backing of Zigi Wilf.After giving NE a third round pick.The poisonous attitude he has was enough. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

I would guess that Sidney Rice is close to coming back.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Way to go. The Vikings have earned a bit of respect in my book. There is no need for any team to put up with that type of attitude. Can't say we didn't see that attitude coming from him eventually, but good to see he's been put in his place.

:beer:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

:fro:


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually I just heard on Espn that the wilfs were not happy in childress' decision? How would he have the final say in that?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

powerhunter1710 said:


> Actually I just heard on Espn that the wilfs were not happy in childress' decision? How would he have the final say in that?


I read that he has final say on players.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The Queens have their very own soap opera, As the Purple Squirms.


----------

